# Intel's 14nm and 10nm processes based on Trigate 3D



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Intel's 14nm and 10nm processes based on Trigate 3D.



> *Intel announced in February, 2011 plans to invest more than $5 billion to build a new chip manufacturing facility at its site in Chandler, Ariz. that would have a 14 nanometer process.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------

